# Katy Perry & Russell Brand lassen sich scheiden!



## Claudia (30 Dez. 2011)

*Alles aus und vorbei: Katy Perry und Russell Brand lassen sich scheiden. Die Ehe des Paares hielt gerade einmal 14 Monate. *

Die Gerüchteküche brodelte in den letzten Monaten heiß: Immer wieder hieß es, dass es in der Ehe von Katy Perry und Russell Brand odentlich kriseln soll. Sogar Weihnachten verbrachten die schrille Sängerin und ihr rockiger Liebster getrennt voneinander – beide ohne Ehering am Finger. Nun ist es amtlich: Die beiden lassen sich nach nur 14 Monaten Ehe scheiden.

„Traurigerweise haben Katy und ich entschieden, unsere Ehe zu beenden“, teilte Brand nach Informationen des amerikanischen „People“-Magazin über seinen Sprecher mit. „Ich werde sie immer anbeten und wir werden Freunde bleiben“, heißt es in der Erklärung weiter.

Das Paar hatte sich 2009 kennen und lieben gelernt und sich nach nur vier Monaten verlobt. Im Oktober 2010 feierten die beiden eine gigantische Traumhochzeit. Nun ist ihre Liebe wegen „unüberbrückbare Differenzen“ am Ende. Damit sind Katy und Russell wohl das letzte Promi-Paar, das in diesem Jahr seine Trennung bekannt gibt!

Quelle: bunte.de

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Dez. 2011)

Oops


----------



## Sachse (30 Dez. 2011)

ist es böse, wenn ich jetzt das hier mache  

:WOW: :WOW: :WOW:​


----------



## Chamser81 (31 Dez. 2011)

Schade für sie aber toll für einige ihrer Fans, die sich jetzt zumindest theoretisch wieder Hoffnungen machen können.


----------



## syd67 (1 Jan. 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Schade für sie aber toll für einige ihrer Fans, die sich jetzt zumindest theoretisch wieder Hoffnungen machen können.



wieso andere hoffnungen machen
ich nehm sie:WOW::WOW:


----------



## JayP (1 Jan. 2012)

na das war ja wieder eine typisch lange promi ehe!

Hauptsache Kary Perry ist wieder auf dem Markt


----------



## thomsi (1 Jan. 2012)

ich würde sie wohl nehmen wollen


----------



## Little_Lady (2 Jan. 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Schade für sie aber toll für einige ihrer Fans, die sich jetzt zumindest theoretisch wieder Hoffnungen machen können.



Eher würde die mit einem Obdachlosen zusammenziehen als sich mit dummen Fans einzulassen.:WOW:

Solch ein Problem hatte Agnetha von ABBA der hat sie dann später gestalkt .


----------



## Q (3 Jan. 2012)

next please  Die zwei sind ja noch jung


----------



## celebfan42 (4 Jan. 2012)

Albern sich zu freuen. Als wenn Katy auf einen von uns hier warten würde...


----------



## Punisher (5 Jan. 2012)

so ist das, wenn man aus einer Laune heraus heiratet


----------



## celebfan42 (7 Jan. 2012)

Den Vogel schoß wohl damals Britney Spears ab. 
In Amerika gibts sicher bald zum großen Mc Donald`s Menu noch ein "Marry & go" - Schnellheirat...


----------

